# A hack will kill someone within 10 years, and it may have already happened



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> As we hurtle forward into the digital, connected future, ever-more objects are becoming targets for hackers and malicious software.
> 
> Where once hacks only affected computers, they now bring down everything from cars to power grids, thermostats to secretive nuclear enrichment programs.
> 
> ...


A hack will kill someone within 10 years, and it may have already happened | Business Insider


----------

